# Bristle Worm Infestation



## fishfriar (Feb 23, 2009)

My 29 gallon 3 year old tank with crushed coral substrate is INFESTED with bristle worms...not just a couple dozen but rather more like hundreds....when i feed the fish is when they crawl out of the substrate. I did loose a copperbanded butterfly last month and never found the body so i guess that could have been part of the problem and also overfeeding which I cannot help some times

What is the best way to get ride of the bristle worms...naturally.....arrow crab? Bicolor Pseudochromis? 

I need the best way to reduce the population!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

longnose hawkfish;-), they eat other inverts too so be weary, but really you need to reduce your nutrient intake, ie food.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum.

what live stock is in your tank? what kind of filtration, skimmer? flow...

cut back on feeding to every other day or every 3rd day. crushed coral also traps detritus and debris, causing excess nutrient issues.

you kept a copperband in a 29 gallon?


----------



## fishfriar (Feb 23, 2009)

*29 gallon*

The live stock on the 29g is as follows:

1-coral beauty angel
1-rusty angel
1- blue devil damsel
1-green chromis
1- yellow tail damsel
3- peppermint shrimp- large
assorted snails

it is crushed coral sunstrate- bout 1.5" thick
it has about 15lbs of live rock
the filter is a H.O.T. Magnum- Marineland
125 W heater
1 bubble bar with 2 air pumps

lighting is 2- 30" t-5 coralife strips

I hope this helps.....I have been cutting back on feeding and I did a 25% water change...lots of the bristleworms came out...I dont really see many thanks be to God!

I am thinking about getting a longnose hawkfish...will he eat bristleworms?


----------



## fishfriar (Feb 23, 2009)

*A wierd relationship*

I have noticed, over the last few weeks, that in my 75 gallon tank my large ( 3 1/2") Blue Devil Damsel has been rubbing against my white ribbon eel or ghost eel. The damsel swims slowly around the eel and has its mouth open as if it is trying to intimidate it but it never gets aggressive. The damsel rubs his head and mouth on the eel...can anyone explain what is going on? I am just curious.


----------

